# SEC Considering Expansion- 2 teams



## FootLongDawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Watched one of the CFB football shows on one of the (many)ESPN channels last night.  Said the SEC was "considering" expansion, 1 team in each divison, but  no details of when or which teams.  One of the commentators said right off, "It's easy...take the two teams from Fla.... Miami & Fla. State.  They would jump up and down to get into the SEC. He also said this could "Shake-up" the Gator dominance and effect the numbers of Florida high school players going out of state which is a huge number".  He also talked about a Texas & Texas A &M possibility, but said that was a LOT less likely. What do you guys think?  Think Miami & Fla. State in the SEC is a good idea? By the way, a lot of conferences are considering expansion.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Watched one of the CFB football shows on one of the (many)ESPN channels last night.  Said the SEC was "considering" expansion, 1 team in each divison, but  no details of when or which teams.  One of the commentators said right off, "It's easy...take the two teams from Fla.... Miami & Fla. State.  They would jump up and down to get into the SEC. He also said this could "Shake-up" the Gator dominance and effect the numbers of Florida high school players going out of state which is a huge number".  He also talked about a Texas & Texas A &M possibility, but said that was a LOT less likely. What do you guys think?  Think Miami & Fla. State in the SEC is a good idea? By the way, a lot of conferences are considering expansion.



Texas and Texas A&M to the SEC.  Are you kidding me?  Someone actually said that?  I mean I knew yall SEC folks had some big heads but man... I'm speechless.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/10502/how-realistic-is-sec-expansion 

This guy is an idiot.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 28, 2010)

Umm..no.


----------



## badkarma (Apr 28, 2010)

He covers TN football, what do you expect.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> They would jump up and down to get into the SEC.



I do not believe this to be the case...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 28, 2010)

Surely you Tech boys are smart enough to realize CFB is  all about the money now.  By the way, I don't care one way or the other.


Net assets
A financial comparison of net assets among the major conferences. Source: NCAA 

Conference Net assets 
SEC $65.2 million 
ACC $34.08 million 
Big 10 $11.42 million 
Big 12 $10.94 million 
Conference USA $8.73 million 
Mountain West $4.3 million 
Pac-10  $1.251 million 
WAC $936,954 
MAC (-$553,198)


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I do not believe this to be the case...



Nor do I.  Miami and FSU would then have to play much tougher competition and would have significantly lower odds of winning conference championships.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't see FSU moving to the SEC.  I saw an article the other day (not sure if it was in the Jacksonville or Orlando paper) about why it wouldn't be a good move for either.

A couple of the reasons were:
- BCS games pay GOOD money, and FSU stands a better chance of playing in a BCS game in the ACC.  (not sure I agree with this.  I realize the SEC has some powerhouses, but other than Bama & Florida last year, the SEC had their share of 7-5 caliber teams just like the ACC)
- Picking FSU wouldn't open up any new media markets for the SEC.  The SEC already has the Jacksonville & central Florida tv markets due to UF...and though FSU joining might strengthen those a bit, it doesn't add a new area.

On the other hand, Miami would be a good pick as far as benefiting the SEC...just not sure it'd be a good pick for Miami.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 28, 2010)

Found that article...

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_college_fsu/2010/04/the-possibility-of-conference-expansionrealignment-what-does-it-mean-for-florida-state.html

_I know there’s a contingent of Florida State followers who’d love to see the Seminoles in the SEC. It’s not going to happen. We’ll come back to that in a second. First, why would you even want this to happen? Assuming Florida State regains national prominence in football – and Jimbo Fisher has people believing that will happen sooner rather than later – then the Seminoles should win the Atlantic Division of the ACC and play in the league’s championship game in most seasons.

It’s not that the Atlantic is bad. Clemson offers plenty of competition. Boston College has been one of the most consistently good teams in the nation the past 10 or 15 years. N.C. State has the resources and support to be a consistent 8- or 9-win team, year-in and year-out. And it wasn’t too long ago when Wake Forest won the conference and when Maryland was a consistent bowl team.

But if Fisher turns Florida State around – and the Seminoles still haven’t had a losing season in about 35 years – then FSU should win the Atlantic more often than not. Now, place FSU in the SEC, and presumably in the SEC East. You’re going against Florida, Georgia and Tennessee annually. Then if you win the division, you get the reward of playing Alabama, Auburn or whichever team from the West.

And FSU fans want this because? Yes, I get it. The SEC is the dominant football conference in the nation. The games every week would be a lot of fun. But to mimic Jimbo Fisher here, I’ll use a driving analogy: To get to the top of the mountain, would you rather drive round and round a treacherous road, barely hanging on, constantly in danger of going off a cliff and plunging into the ravine below? The scenery would be lovely. It’d be adventurous. And if you survived, you’d have a great story to tell. If the goal is to reach the top of the mountain, though, wouldn’t it be better just to take the helicopter? You’re trying to get to the same place, anyway. Why not take the easier way? The scenery would still be nice, too.

Getting back to reality here, the ACC isn’t a pushover by any means but it clearly offers the Seminoles a more accessible path to BCS bowl games and national championships. FSU plays Miami every season. It plays Florida. It plays another slate of tough games against the likes of Clemson, Boston College, N.C. State and on and on. I understand the appeal of playing Georgia, Tennessee, Florida and maybe Auburn or Alabama during a four-week stretch, but I don’t understand why that’d be a good thing for Florida State.

That’s why FSU fans shouldn’t want to be in the SEC. Here’s why they won’t even have to worry about this: Both sides would never allow such a move to happen. The SEC isn’t interested in Florida State. And Florida State isn’t interested in the SEC. Or at least shouldn’t be. But let’s start with the first – why the SEC wouldn’t be interested in FSU.

If the SEC does indeed decide to expand, its primary goal would be to increase its geographic reach. Tallahassee is already firmly in the SEC’s physical footprint. Further, the media markets involved – ones where there are a great number of FSU followers who’d tune in to watch the Seminoles – don’t bring the SEC anything it doesn’t already have. Tallahassee is a small market. The SEC already has Central Florida, which has a large following of both FSU and Florida fans. The SEC already has Jacksonville, which has a large following of both FSU and Florida fans. So adding FSU would neither increase the SEC’s physical size nor would it add anything from a TV market perspective. Those are the two main reasons why adding Florida State makes no sense for the SEC.

It’s more likely the SEC attempts to attract schools that don’t already fall into its footprint and schools that bring new TV markets into the league. But again, why would FSU even be interested? Outside of football, one could argue the conference would be a downgrade from the ACC. Nonetheless, never say never. If conference realignment and expansion has taught us one thing over the years, it’s to expect the unexpected. It could be a fun summer._


----------



## johnnylightnin (Apr 28, 2010)

Expansion won't happen in a vacuum.  If The Pac 10 and the Big 10 take a Big 12 team each (or more), other Big 12 teams will listen to the SEC.  

The sticking point would be conference sharing.  Texas isn't a fan of giving MSU and Vandy the same pay-out as Florida or Bama.  If other Big 12 teams are poached, Texas will listen to other conferences.  If the Big 10 goes to 16, look for a proposal to kick the Mississippi teams to the east and add Texas, A&M, OU, and OSU to the West.

Talk about super-conference.  If the Big 10 can get the NYC market (Rutgers/Syracuse), the ONLY way for the SEC's TV contract to keep up would be to get Texas.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't see any of the teams mentioned joining the sec! JMO


----------



## GAranger1403 (Apr 28, 2010)

Negative!


----------



## alphachief (Apr 28, 2010)

Obviously some of you just dont get it.  It's not so much that we dislike UF...we hate your entire freaking conference.  No thanks!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Surely you Tech boys are smart enough to realize CFB is  all about the money now.



Oh, for sure, and I wouldn't mind it one bit if GT were to go back into the SEC.  Its better money and better exposure and I actually think the spike in recruiting from just being an SEC school would much help to offset the difference in competition.

I just don't think Miami and FSU are teams that stand to gain a lot by going into the SEC, whereas I think GT would gain a lot.

and Chief... I love the look of your brittany.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and Chief... I love the look of your brittany.



Thanks Doc.  She's just a big baby. 

How's Doc's problem you mentioned a while back?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2010)

alphachief said:


> Obviously some of you just dont get it.  It's not so much that we dislike UF...we hate your entire freaking conference.  No thanks!



Yes, we do, we hate the SEC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> How's Doc's problem you mentioned a while back?



He's doing better and better...  He can hold it through the night most nights and the last week or two he's been doing much better holding it through the day.  And if we're around he heads for the door when its time to go.  Going through a phase right now where he doesn't want to eat much, but he's a shade over 25 pounds and in great shape so I'm not gonna make him.  Just gotta get him on some birds soon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree that Texas joining the SEC aint gonna happen and the suggestion that it could is funny.  I don't want Texas anywhere near the SEC personally.  

A&M, I guess it could happen but I don't see it.

Somebody mentioned Oklahoma.  LOL.

I for one would like to see GT come back to the SEC.  Call me crazy.  I think it would be kind of cool and the rivalry would get even more intense.  Plus, some of you Tech guys wouldn't seem quite as dorky anymore.  LOL.

Alphachief's sentiment not withstanding, I'd like to see FSU join the fold as well.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes, we do, we ENVY the SEC.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 28, 2010)

I would love to see Tech back in the SEC but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Nor do I.  Miami and FSU would then have to play much tougher competition and would have significantly lower odds of winning conference championships.



If you haven't noticed...we can't win our own conference much less a stronger SEC field.

With the monetary benefits of being in the SEC maybe UM could afford to hire a coach that makes more than UF's janitors and then maybe we could talk.

On that note...I see Obama praising GW before this ever happens.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

Clemson (east) and FSU (west) would be nice additions. GT would be a good third choice if one of those two don't want in.
And someone explain to me again how the Mississippi schools would jump Alabama to end up in the east.


----------



## chadair (Apr 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Clemson (east) and FSU (west) would be nice additions. GT would be a good third choice if one of those two don't want in.
> And someone explain to me again how the Mississippi schools would jump Alabama to end up in the east.



I dont think Techs high school offense would work against an sec school................................






































































oh wait, nevermind. it already worked against the leghumpers and another team I cant talk trash about


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

chadair said:


> I dont think Techs high school offense would work against an sec school................................
> 
> oh wait, nevermind. it already worked against the leghumpers and another team I cant talk trash about



They'll be able to get the athletes to play big boy ball if they join.....


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

Tech should have never left the SEC.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> And someone explain to me again how the Mississippi schools would jump Alabama to end up in the east.


 
I was wondering this too................


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> Tech should have never left the SEC.



Bobby Dodd's only fault.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd like to see both Tech and Clemson in the SEC. Both make sense logistics wise. Take Vandy from the East and put them in the West. Then put both GT and CU in the East.


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Bobby Dodd's only fault.


Can't argue that. He gave my G Uncle(s) a job.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 28, 2010)

FSwho..........could have joined the SEC a few years back............Of course Booby bowden was scared to do so.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2010)

sleeze said:


> FSwho..........could have joined the SEC a few years back............Of course Booby bowden was scared to do so.



The question is, why would FSU, GT, or the U want to leave the ACC to join the SEC? More exposure? Maybe. But one has to think the SEC is a tougher conference to win than the ACC is. So why would they even entertain the possibility?


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> The question is, why would FSU, GT, or the U want to leave the ACC to join the SEC? More exposure? Maybe. But one has to think the SEC is a tougher conference to win than the ACC is. So why would they even entertain the possibility?


More money, better conference.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2010)

I for one dont want to leave ACC  baskteball.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Fixed it for you.



Nope, I'm pretty sure I hate the SEC.  Envy, nah, I'll keep my GT degree.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> More money, better conference.



Yep.....and don't forget the bump in recruiting as well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

sleeze said:


> FSwho..........could have joined the SEC a few years back............Of course Booby bowden was scared to do so.



Well look whose back.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well look whose back.



Yep Yep....for now anyways.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Yep Yep....for now anyways.



Where you been stranger?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing will happen until the Big 10 makes it move, which, by most expert accounts, will be by the end of June. Apparently, becuase of future tv deals and agreements, this year is the window for the Big 10 to expand or it would have to wait another 5 or 6 years to do it. That is why so much was leaked last year and all the crazy Texas talk and the like was started. I heard on ESPN radio this week on the college football show that those actually close to the Big 10 Commissioner have said there are relentless negotiations going on as we speak and Delaney will have something done by June 30th before they have to sign new agreements regarding tv. What no one knows is what he is tring to accomplish as far as a super conference of 16 teams or 13 teams or just adding one team? This is apparently why the other conferences are know talking seriously of expanding as they know the landscape will change once the Big 10 makes it's move. Who knows?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Surely you Tech boys are smart enough to realize CFB is  all about the money now.  By the way, I don't care one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Net assets
> ...



There are many ways to report assets. I find these #'s suspect as the Big 10 teams earn 22 million each in shared tv money. No other conference is even close. I believe the ACC, which by these #'s has 3 times the net assets of the Big 10 and that has to be laughable. I understand that these are based on the total athletic programs of each conference but the ACC is not more valuable than the Big 10. Northwestern earns 22 million from it's tv share and that is more than miami and Fsu combined based on the last #'s I saw. That is amazing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Nothing will happen until the Big 10 makes it move, which, by most expert accounts, will be by the end of June. Apparently, becuase of future tv deals and agreements, this year is the window for the Big 10 to expand or it would have to wait another 5 or 6 years to do it. That is why so much was leaked last year and all the crazy Texas talk and the like was started. I heard on ESPN radio this week on the college football show that those actually close to the Big 10 Commissioner have said there are relentless negotiations going on as we speak and Delaney will have something done by June 30th before they have to sign new agreements regarding tv. What no one knows is what he is tring to accomplish as far as a super conference of 16 teams or 13 teams or just adding one team? This is apparently why the other conferences are know talking seriously of expanding as they know the landscape will change once the Big 10 makes it's move. Who knows?



Snooker,
I know blogs are suspect and taken with a grain of salt, but a couple i've read hinted that the Big 10 is going to raid the Big East. Notre Dame is an obvious target, but what other school would you think is a possibility? Uconn? Louisville?


----------



## Resica (Apr 29, 2010)

Missouri.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just want to see Boise State in a BCS conference.  ECU would be another decent BCS conference team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Resica said:


> Missouri.





Nitram4891 said:


> I just want to see Boise State in a BCS conference.  ECU would be another decent BCS conference team.





Gatorb said:


> best post of the thread....Lets move a few of these mid majors that think they belong in bcs talk every year cause they run the table in these AAAA High School conferences.


Lawd, what a mess this would be:
Notre Dame and Missouri to the Big10, Georgia Tech and FSU to the SEC, Big12 raids the SEC and grabs Arkansas to replace Missouri, Boise State and Utah join Pac10, SEC goes after....


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snooker,
> I know blogs are suspect and taken with a grain of salt, but a couple i've read hinted that the Big 10 is going to raid the Big East. Notre Dame is an obvious target, but what other school would you think is a possibility? Uconn? Louisville?



Uconn probably won't happen, as Delany has said he wants to expand to states currently bordering the Big Ten. Out of the Big East I have heard Pitt(great fit, gives PSU an actual Rival), Rutgers(gives the B10 a window into the NYC market, but i hate it) Syracuse(solid fit) Missouri(good, but I'd only wanna take em if they include a bigger school like Texas or Kansas). 

You also have to remember the Big Ten has really hard criteria to get in(which is why i think schools like Louisville and Missouri aren't as likely to get in, and why Notre Dame is such a perfect fit), as they are all members of the CIC, which is one of the top research groups in the nation, and makes ALOT more money than they would through the sports programs.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont think theres two teams in the south that could play in the sec that aint already in it, i wish texas would join but i doubt theyll leave the big 10 clemson and georgia tech would be good in it,


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 29, 2010)

BrotherBadger said:


> and why Notre Dame is such a perfect fit),



But then they wouldn't be able to get the preferential bowl treatment they get now.

Those sorry holy'er than though domers will never join a conference.  That would require them to play by the rules and share profits...  Never happen...


Would love to shove that attitude of theirs where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 29, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> fsu and miami could both play in the sec just fine....
> 
> texas is in the big 12
> 
> and clemson and tech are pretenders.



Ask FSU fans about Tech being pretenders the last two years.  Ask Miami fans about "THE" thursday night game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> But then they wouldn't be able to get the preferential bowl treatment they get now.
> 
> Those sorry holy'er than though domers will never join a conference.  That would require them to play by the rules and share profits...  Never happen...
> 
> ...



It is odd that Notre Dame is technically in the Big East Conference, yet the football program is an independent.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe it has to be a unanimous vote from existing schools to enter the conference.  

Clemsux will never get the vote from south carolina to enter, therefore clepsum will not enter the SEC.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 30, 2010)

I doubt Miami or FSU wants to come join the SEC! Their big, bully brother Florida lives here! As it stands now, it's just a loss for Miami and FSU when Florida plays them. They don't want to make it a conference loss, too!

You know what they say - win your conference and you may get a shot at the Nat! Life sure is tough in the SEC!

GO DAWGS!​


----------



## Sam H (Apr 30, 2010)

Why in the hey does the SEC need to expand anyway
We are already the financial leaders and championship leaders(not bragging just facts)...we beat up each other already because of the competition that already exist in our league...Don't follow what the Big 10 or any other league does..who cares...BE LEADERS not followers(sorry Ga Tech guys..as I do like Tech..almost played ball there..but didn't you divorce us)


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam H said:


> Why in the hey does the SEC need to expand anyway
> We are already the financial leaders and championship leaders(not bragging just facts)...we beat up each other already because of the competition that already exist in our league...Don't follow what the Big 10 or any other league does..who cares...BE LEADERS not followers(sorry Ga Tech guys..as I do like Tech..almost played ball there..but didn't you divorce us)



The sec is not the leader in TV money which is what drives revenues. The Big 10 has the Big 10 network which shares 22 million per school in the Big 10. No other conference is close to that. NorthWestern gets 22 million a year in tv money as an example. Not one team in the sec gets that kind of money from their tv revenus. That is amazing.


----------



## Sam H (Apr 30, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> The sec is not the leader in TV money which is what drives revenues. The Big 10 has the Big 10 network which shares 22 million per school in the Big 10. No other conference is close to that. NorthWestern gets 22 million a year in tv money as an example. Not one team in the sec gets that kind of money from their tv revenus. That is amazing.



I'm not sure about the TV revenues..I was talking about OVERALL assets as on a balance sheet...We get much of our revenues from BCS championships/BCS bowl games and various other sport national championships.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 30, 2010)

Snook,
not sure where you are getting your information.  The big 10 network deal is more money ($2.8B vs $2.2B for SEC), however the big 10 network is a 25 year deal and the SEC is only a 15 year deal.  


SEC $200 million per year
B10 $ 212 Million per year

however, we will get to renegotiate in 15 years (2024), while the big 10 has to wait for 25 years (2032).  Plus you will lose ESPN's revenue in 2016.



Comparing the SEC's TV deal with those of other conferences:

Southeastern Conference: 15-year deals with ESPN ($2.2 billion) and CBS ($800 million), ends 2024.

Atlantic Coast Conference: 10-year deal with ABC, ESPN and Raycom (combined $560 million), ends 2011.

Big Ten Conference: 10-year deal with ESPN ($1 billion) ends 2016 and 25-year deal ($2.8 billion) with Big Ten Network, ends 2032.

Big East Conference: Six-year deal with ESPN ($200 million), ends 2014.

Pac-10 Conference: Contracts with ESPN, ABC and Fox Sports Net (amount undisclosed), ends 2012.

Big 12 Conference: Contract with Fox Sports Net ($78 million), ends 2012; ESPN ($480 million), ends 2016.


----------



## Tim L (May 3, 2010)

I don't think they could pick off anyone from the Big 8 or ACC...But I think West Virginia would be a good fit; second team alittle tougher; maybe South Florida or Louisville...But in a perfect world GT would go back to the SEC and bring Clemson with them.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 3, 2010)

WVU would be a pretty good fit for the east.  They might not compete on a regular basis though; now before anyone says "They beat UGA in the Sugar Bowl." WVU had a pretty good team that year, and UGA had an idiot for a DC that year...everybody in the country knew WVU wasn't going to throw the ball except Willie the Clown.

Louisville would be a good fit for the west, but again, they might not be competetive on a regular basis.

My thoughts are that both teams would be competetive in the SEC about every 3-5 years, until they got their recruits understanding that they would be playing in the SEC.  Give both schools about three years to get those recruits in and playing first, and then you would see WVU and UL playing better ball. I would still see them both as mid tier SEC caliber though and not playing in Atlanta any time soon.  JMHO


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2010)

It's about the money.. If the Big 10 goes after Mizzou and Nebraska as some think then the SEC will be after the Texas market hard. You can believe it or not...


----------



## sandhillmike (May 3, 2010)

It *is* all about the money. WVU and Clemson don't have the necessary TV market to make them viable. The Texas schools could bring a ton of $$ value.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> It *is* all about the money. WVU and Clemson don't have the necessary TV market to make them viable. The Texas schools could bring a ton of $$ value.



Exactly... Same thing with GT, Louisville, and to a lesser extent FSU and Miami because the SEC already has a pretty good grip on those states..


----------



## Quercus Alba (May 3, 2010)

I'd love to see Clemson play in the SEC. It would be tough for the first years, but I think it would improve the program overall, even if the record didn't improve. I don't see it ever happening though.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 4, 2010)

Why would the SEC want GT? Tech brings nothing to the table, the SEC already owns the Atlanta market. I think Clemson would bring more to the table in terms of what it could do for the SEC, it would open the Carolinas to the SEC


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 4, 2010)

I also agree the SEC is going west look at the TV markets
Dallas/FT. Worth is #5 & Houston is #10


----------



## drhunter1 (May 4, 2010)

What about South Florida? Is that out of the question?


----------



## drhunter1 (May 4, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt Miami or FSU wants to come join the SEC! Their big, bully brother Florida lives here! As it stands now, it's just a loss for Miami and FSU when Florida plays them. They don't want to make it a conference loss, too!
> 
> You know what they say - win your conference and you may get a shot at the Nat! Life sure is tough in the SEC!
> 
> GO DAWGS!​



Does that mean that UGA should leave the SEC, since they can't seem to beat UF?


----------



## maker4life (May 4, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt Miami or FSU wants to come join the SEC! Their big, bully brother Florida lives here! As it stands now, it's just a loss for Miami and FSU when Florida plays them. They don't want to make it a conference loss, too!
> 
> You know what they say - win your conference and you may get a shot at the Nat! Life sure is tough in the SEC!
> 
> GO DAWGS!​



Now that's typical .


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Why would the SEC want GT? Tech brings nothing to the table, the SEC already owns the Atlanta market. I think Clemson would bring more to the table in terms of what it could do for the SEC, it would open the Carolinas to the SEC



South Carolina is in the SEC... Climpsun is in South Carolina.  Do you get my logic?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt Miami or FSU wants to come join the SEC! Their big, bully brother Florida lives here! As it stands now, it's just a loss for Miami and FSU when Florida plays them. They don't want to make it a conference loss, too!
> 
> You know what they say - win your conference and you may get a shot at the Nat! Life sure is tough in the SEC!
> 
> GO DAWGS!​



LoL...their big bully brother...just a conference loss...  I can't believe a dawg fan just said that... 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MOZDG9UgzkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MOZDG9UgzkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 6, 2010)

I guess Cartman scared em off...


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Does that mean that UGA should leave the SEC, since they can't seem to beat UF?



I wasn't joking! It is tough in the SEC and us DAWG fans know it! We have been bullied by the Gators! Can't deny that! Who hasn't recently? 

I'll give credit where credit is due!

Just making a point at how tough life is in the SEC and that FSU and Miami has a better shot winning the ACC and getting to the National title if they remain in the ACC.

Miami, FSU, Va Tech, and Ga Tech are the best teams of that conference IMHO. Sure there is some good teams in the ACC, I just think those four stay competitive year after year.

I love college football and I do follow the ACC too.

Again, GO DAWGS!


----------



## drhunter1 (May 6, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I wasn't joking! It is tough in the SEC and us DAWG fans know it! We have been bullied by the Gators! Can't deny that! Who hasn't recently?
> 
> I'll give credit where credit is due!
> 
> ...




Don't you think that teams can recruit and rise to the level of the conference they are in? Even Vandy has had a few good years.  I think everyone knows about the SEC. Their reputation is no mystery. If a couple of teams come to the SEC the know what they are getting into.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Don't you think that teams can recruit and rise to the level of the conference they are in?



Possibly. But like I said, look at Georgia, one of the founding members of the SEC and we haven't played for a national title since 1982.

We've had some very talented teams and have had a lot of success, but no RECENT national titles. 

Again, not that other teams wouldn't have success, but life is pretty tough in the SEC.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 6, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Snook,
> not sure where you are getting your information.  The big 10 network deal is more money ($2.8B vs $2.2B for SEC), however the big 10 network is a 25 year deal and the SEC is only a 15 year deal.
> 
> 
> ...



These are the last #'s I saw on espn's website;

Big Ten: $242 million ($22 million per school)
SEC: $205 million ($17.08 million per school)
Big 12: $78 million ($6.5 million per school)
ACC: $67 million ($5.58 million per school)
Pac-10: $58 million ($5.8 million per school)
Big East: $13 million for football/$20 million for basketball ($2.8 million per football school)


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 7, 2010)

because of in-state rivals, i think georgia tech, and clemson woulds be excellent fits in the sec. it will expand their recruiting field, and allow them to compete,in probably a short period of time. as for the big ten, they want to have enough teams to have a conference championship. having 11 already, and needing 12, i think they are looking a pitt. again the rivalry with penn state would continue, and western pa is a large sports market. also, adding pitt a team, on the rise (and i don't particularly care for wannstadt),it would bolster the conferences over-all strength........which would help the big ten in competing with.....yes, the sec.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 7, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I wasn't joking! It is tough in the SEC and us DAWG fans know it! We have been bullied by the Gators! Can't deny that! Who hasn't recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 7, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I wasn't joking! It is tough in the SEC and us DAWG fans know it! We have been bullied by the Gators! Can't deny that! Who hasn't recently?
> 
> I'll give credit where credit is due!
> 
> ...




OLE MISS hasn't been bullied by the Gators as of late in fact they've been the ones doing the Bullying
3 and 1 in the last 4 games against the Gators


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 7, 2010)

sorry for the double post the quote button got away from me  LOL


----------



## MudDucker (May 8, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I would love to see Tech back in the SEC but it's not gonna happen.



Yea me too, we need an easy in-conference game for every team in the SEC to put on their schedule.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 8, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Yea me too, we need an easy in-conference game for every team in the SEC to put on their schedule.


If Tech and Clemson goes to the the SEC, they won't be easy wins. It's folly to think otherwise. Seems to me, Georgia just needs to focus on it's recruiting and worry about making themselves better. If they can do that, everything else will take care of itself for them.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 10, 2010)

Hey madsnooker!!
The Big 10 just made their move.  They have offered expansion slots to : Nebraska, Mizzou, ND, and Rutgers. Now we cansee where the SEC goes, cause they will be right behind them in their quest to expand as well.  I say they raid the Big East, or just go ahead and pass deep to hit the Big 12 for a school or two.  But the Big 12 may go into a cover two and raid a confrence in their quest to maintain some solidarity.


----------



## golffreak (May 10, 2010)

I don't see Texas joining the SEC.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey madsnooker!!
> The Big 10 just made their move.  They have offered expansion slots to : Nebraska, Mizzou, ND, and Rutgers. Now we cansee where the SEC goes, cause they will be right behind them in their quest to expand as well.  I say they raid the Big East, or just go ahead and pass deep to hit the Big 12 for a school or two.  But the Big 12 may go into a cover two and raid a confrence in their quest to maintain some solidarity.



I heard that as well but today Nebraska and the others denied that rumor. At this point, who knows what will end up happening. One things for sure, the landscape of college football is about to change.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 13, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I heard that as well but today Nebraska and the others denied that rumor. At this point, who knows what will end up happening. One things for sure, the landscape of college football is about to change.



Rumors still abound though.  Would this hesitation not present an opportunity to Slive and the other crowned heads of the SEC to see to outflank the other confrences and go ahead with their own expansion?
Moving ahead to a 14 or even 16 team league; if the right schools were taken, would solidify  the  SEC as the powerhouse conference in NCAA football. It would put a tremendous amount of pressure on the other confrences to expand and the end result would be a true NCAA playoff for the NC. I personally could see four to six super conferences in the country, each having a league championship game, and then a playoff between the conferences,  then culminating in a true NC game.  It may force some of the "wildcat" teams like Boise and  Cincinatti, to maybe join a bigger league or create a "wildcard" playoff, but the possibilities are there.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 13, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt Miami or FSU wants to come join the SEC! Their big, bully brother Florida lives here! As it stands now, it's just a loss for Miami and FSU when Florida plays them. They don't want to make it a conference loss, too!



UM is not UGA...Uf is not our big, bully brother by any means. THEY canceled the series back in the 80's because they wanted to go to an easier non-conference schedule....and still play pansies to this day.

I'll take a shot at uF any way I can get it..conference, non-conference, I could care less.

That being said..UM will go wherever the money is. Miami is not a rich school by any means..uF graduates more people per year than are in the whole of the undergrad program at UM.  I have no problem going to the SEC even though it makes the schedule a lot harder. I just want to see good football.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 14, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Rumors still abound though.  Would this hesitation not present an opportunity to Slive and the other crowned heads of the SEC to see to outflank the other confrences and go ahead with their own expansion?
> Moving ahead to a 14 or even 16 team league; if the right schools were taken, would solidify  the  SEC as the powerhouse conference in NCAA football. It would put a tremendous amount of pressure on the other confrences to expand and the end result would be a true NCAA playoff for the NC. I personally could see four to six super conferences in the country, each having a league championship game, and then a playoff between the conferences,  then culminating in a true NC game.  It may force some of the "wildcat" teams like Boise and  Cincinatti, to maybe join a bigger league or create a "wildcard" playoff, but the possibilities are there.



Possibly, but most believe it's in the hands of the Big 10. The other conferences where not seriously considering expansion, at least not this soon, until the Big 10 made it's announcement last year it was no longer considering expanding, it was expanding. The Big 10 is further along in it's plans and execution of that plan. That is why the announcement, which is what has lead to all this speculation of "what's next". When Delaney (Big 10 commish) made it public he was also considering a super conference of 16 teams about 3 months ago, the Pac 10 and SEC got serious about expansion. It appears by the end of July we will all know what the Big 10 is doing and then the other conferences will then move forward with expanding to some degree.


----------

